# Possibly starting a new planted aquarium



## BabyNemo (Jul 22, 2014)

I went on a super long hiatus from this forum, and regret it. But, after my ten gallon tank went so well, and is still thriving(!), I now have the money and, soon, the space for new a new tank... Or tanks. I will have a whole room I can dedicate to fish and other animals in the next two months, so planning starts now! 
My decisions to make right now are: Size of tank (10,20,40,55). I could go bigger, but, LFS has their Dollar Per Gallon sale going on starting tomorrow and it only goes up to 55 . 
Low light? Low tech? High tech? My tank right now is low light, no Co2 injection. Just fertilizers and lights. I would love to take a step higher, but am also scared I would just kill all the plants... :animated_fish_swimm
Theme for the tank? My ten gallon has no theme.. It changes constantly since I change it every big cleaning. It just today got a "stream" of white sand going through the middle with drift wood acting as a "tree" leaning over the stream to the other side. 

Eeek. I need inspiration! :fish-in-bowl: :fish10: *w3


----------



## BabyNemo (Jul 22, 2014)

I've been thinking and I could easily get a few tanks. I'm not sure I like 55's because of how thin(?) they are. They seem awkwardly tall and thin from when I had mine.
So maybe if I wanted my tank budget to be less than a hundred I could do two 40's, or four 20's, or 10 ten's, haha. Three 29's? 
I am super excited to plan these tanks. 

I have a tank with three turtles in it, a 75 gallon tank, with a Gourami, and two Eclipse Catfish. I would love to be able to move them out of that tank to give them less stress from the turtles. 

I need to research about Catfish and plants together and Gourami's and plants together...


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

When you set up a fish hold, they should take uniform sizes. It facilitates the work. A good size is 120 liters d. I. 30g
As an exception a few breeding ponds 8g for tetras, barbs, livebearers .. (It depends on what they want to do).
If they have 3 floors in the room, shall be only for the water reserve the top. There it is more difficult to work.
Down on the floor, they should have a channel with drain. Take 1 or 2 piston pumps. which are quieter than membrane Brummer.
Whether you need CO2 depends on the carbonate hardness of your water drink.
If you have 4 degrees, they do not need CO2. Then the water enough free CO2 is present. I have only 1.5 degrees and need it. (Otherwise grows no plant). There is a table:
CO2 Tabelle


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

The bigger the tank, the better the conditions for fish. 55 is a good size. I even read somewhere that 55s should be "the" beginner tank. I have a 75, but will only fill it with 55 gallons because I want the upper part to go to plants. Also, as far as engineering and floor supports and so on, a 55 is about the max a person should have in a regular house without doubling floor joists and other house building things I know nothing about. 

I am going low light because I have a group of low light orchids and Anubias and Java fern, and maybe beucephalandra are unattractive to my plant eating loaches. Fish live under water and don't really like bright light anyway. low light also means less expense in technical gadgets, cheaper lights, no need for CO2 which can kill some fish. You really have to read about it to make sure you understand it perfectly. That is what makes it unattractive to me. I guess I like taking the easy route.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

CO2 is not for everyone. The light you get dictates whether it would better to have or not. Go to high and no matter what you do or how your water is your plants may not do well without CO2 supplementation. Higher light can also require the use of ferts.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

The area is very tight, as it must be CO2. Is it too little, grows no herb. Not even in bright light.
But if it's too much, it can make damage to the fish. After table.
Previously no one has thought of such a thing from us. Throughout the plants grew well. The Amazon sword have formed in long chains, like strawberry sinker. The Crypto Corine have flourished.
When I re-started, grew nothing. I could not believe it. Old breeders have betrayed me hidden forest sources and I have had the car full of water jugs for several years. But it did not help. It lies on the carbonate hardness.
Since I use Co2, everything grows again.
But it is everywhere else. The table says it.


----------

